

Drawing Heptagons Using Integers - tangentspace
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/vorth/ipython/blob/master/heptagons/HeptagonNumbers.ipynb

======
mijoharas
Unfortunately part 3 of this is (currently) missing.

